# Vape King V3 - Less is More



## Gizmo (6/6/15)

I have finally finished 95% of the new Vape King with the less is more philosophy. The old website felt cluttered and over animated.. This is straight to the core now.. I think it looks a whole lot better.

Please let me know what you think

http://www.vapeking.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deepest (6/6/15)

Site looks great much better than before.


----------



## Matt (6/6/15)

Looks allot better indeed easier to browse also now. 

The one thing i don't like about the website is that every nic option has its own link. Especially on a mobile phone with long juice names i dont see how many nic a juice has. This mean i have to open ever link to get the correct option. With other vendors you open the link and choose the nic option from there. 
With all the brands and flavours you stock now and going to be added it creates more effort for the customer. Then again i can see the plus side of it browsing on a laptop.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ollie (6/6/15)

Looking good @Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo (6/6/15)

Matt said:


> Looks allot better indeed easier to browse also now.
> 
> The one thing i don't like about the website is that every nic option has its own link. Especially on a mobile phone with long juice names i dont see how many nic a juice has. This mean i have to open ever link to get the correct option. With other vendors you open the link and choose the nic option from there.
> With all the brands and flavours you stock now and going to be added it creates more effort for the customer. Then again i can see the plus side of it browsing on a laptop.



I will have this changed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

Looks good on the iPad @Gizmo


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

It's really nice... really happy the different nics on the juice is going to be fixed... also the different colors of mods same story.

I'm also ecstatic that you took away the number catchpa to log in! 

Down the bottom is a link to Brands and Blog - 404.

And the UP button on the bottom right is a better one than we have on the forum... please steal that for the forums.


----------

